# New Family Member



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I rescued this fellow 2 1/2 weeks ago from a kill shelter in NC. He was the skinniest pup I have ever seen..........he has come a long way in the short time I've had him. My vet says he is 5 - 6 months old and we know he is a Golden mix but we're not sure what the Golden is mixed with. Any ideas? He has huge feet, a huge appetite and a great disposition. We've named him "Coach".

Here are a couple of pics from Day 1 and one taken 2 weeks later


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for rescuing! What a magnificent pup you have! How beautiful!!!

He doesn't look like a mix to me, but I'm not good recognizing mixes. He's stunning!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

YES Thank You SO much for rescuing him!! He's Beautiful!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog! Thank you for rescuing. Gosh, he doesn't even look like a mix!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup! Coach is very a lucky guy! He looks to me like a mix of a Golden and another Golden.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He looks a lot like my sweet Marty! I am guessing he is a pure bred. Many shelters cannot list a dog as "pure bred" so will call all of them "mix". I don't see anything but Golden in that sweet baby! He is positively STUNNING!!!! Best of luck with him and congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Here is a picture of Marty when he was a tot.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, Marty and Coach look like the same dog. I also could see nothing except golden in Coach. IF there is something else I would say maybe lab, but i don't even see anything except golden in that most beautiful boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

BLESS you for the rescue!!! What a handsome golden Coach is. I really don't see anything other than Golden there--he's got the GoldenLove in his eyes that's for sure. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kudos for rescuing him! I know he will repay you in abundance! And I also think you have a pure Golden there, I don't see anything else. He's really beautiful and all ready looking much healthier!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with the others, he is a beautiful pure bred Golden Retriever. My puppy is around the same age, and they look very similar.



Congratulations!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would bet my money on him being full blooded. That color seems to be all the rage these days.

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree! When we adopted Marty as a puppy he was listed at the shelter where he was pulled from as a GR/Lab mix. It was obvious to anyone who met him that he was a PB. Now that I deal with shelters I have since learned they have to do that - they can get into trouble if they use "pure bred". 

It's so funny how much Coach and Marty look alike! Marty spent the first two yrs being completely skittish, terrified of people and noises. I never thought he would come around. Today at 3, Marty has come SO FAR and is such a silly-hearted love muffin! He has FINALLY become a Golden! It's been a great journey! 

ENJOY YOUR BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your new family member! He's a handsome doggie.....whatever makeup he may be. lol I do agree though, he looks PURE GOLD.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a beautiful guy coach is! congratulation's!!!!! he looks like a pure true golden to me too!! enjoy him

Debbie & mason


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow,

I think Marty and Coach were separated at birth.......

I was hard pressed to figure out what the "other" breed might be because Coach looks and acts like a Golden. He is confident and good with other dogs and people. He likes to rip up paper and steal dirty clothes from the laundry basket. He is already fetching balls and returning them and he dove into a pond after a stick. He is a lovey dovey little man!

It would be interesting to know how he ended up in a county shelter (he isn't telling)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe he is a mix. I agree golden mixed with a little spice of golden mixed in created a Coach. He looks purebred to me. Thank you for rescuing a beautiful baby. I love his face.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

He looks pretty pure to me too. Do they call them mixes if they don't know for sure?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for adopting and saving a life. I too have to agree with everyone else here that I only see Golden in him. Best of luck to you and Coach on a new life together.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a lucky boy, he's a very handsome golden. Looks like a pure bred to me, thankyou for giving him a home!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey is clearly a mix, and we and our our vet think she has sight hound, probably grey hound, whippet, maybe saluki. But she doesn't know she isn't pure gold and we never tell her. She has the golden temperment, the golden heart, golden traits and we couldn't love her more if she was pure gold. We can see the 'non golden' in her, but as i said before i can't see it in Coach. And i would bet my last dollar it doesn't matter to you if he is or isn't.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, he is beautiful!

Congratulations on rescuing him, you did a wonderful thing.


----------

